# What's the verdict? eat or restrict while on DNP?



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

some members here preach calorie restricting while on dnp - dinitrophenol - others say to eat normally if not a little more..........

"you have to eat to loose".

"calorie restricting does no good with dnp - dinitrophenol - "

"i lost more weight on dnp - dinitrophenol - when i ate more"

Lastly, do most of you use DNP without AAS, on prefer whilst on?


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Calorie deficit. Diet like you would without DNP. You're on to lose as much weight as possible. DNP increases you're BMR but you can out eat it very easily if not properly dieting.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Why would you eat more? Dnp raises metabolism, the more you eat the more calories you'll have to burn through to actually lose weight.

Are you getting confused with eating more carbs instead of calories?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

If your on cycle id say go for a defiect, if your not id suggest eat at maint


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Dux said:


> Why would you eat more? Dnp raises metabolism, the more you eat the more calories you'll have to burn through to actually lose weight.
> 
> Are you getting confused with eating more carbs instead of calories?


I've only quoted what members have said. I agree with you and my approach was to keep carbs around 300g, about 1/4 from fruits and V8 juice.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Cronus said:


> I've only quoted what members have said. I agree with you and my approach was to keep carbs around 300g, about 1/4 from fruits.


I kept mine below 75g and had great results. The only carbs I ate we're from oats, and I ate them very sparingly. Calories were roughly 300-500 below maintenance.

Everyone is different, what works for some may not work for others.

Some have said that they had cheat days, went out on the last and ate [email protected] and still lost a decent amount of weight.

I found being extremely strict paid off much more than slacking.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Dux said:


> I kept mine below 75g and had great results. The only carbs I ate we're from oats, and I ate them very sparingly. Calories were roughly 300-500 below maintenance.
> 
> Everyone is different, what works for some may not work for others.
> 
> ...


Thanks for feedback. I was going to stick to 2800-3000kcals, approx 300g Pro, 250-300g Carbs, 60g Fats. Training 4x a week + 30 min morning cardio ED.

I'm crusing on 250mg Test E, which puts me just under double the high end/normal range according to blood work, so should aid in preservation of LBM.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Thanks for feedback. I was going to stick to 2800-3000kcals, approx 300g Pro, 250-300g Carbs, 60g Fats. Training 4x a week + 30 min morning cardio ED.
> 
> I'm crusing on 250mg Test E, which puts me just under double the high end/normal range according to blood work, so should aid in preservation of LBM.


I was cruising too. See how it goes, you can always adjust your diet if/when you see fit. You may find its too many carbs and you feel hot and sweaty too often, in which case reduce them.

What I would say is drop your calories before upping the DNP though.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

For me its defo eat, I lose fat a lot faster from eating then on a low calories diet. You don't need to mix natural diet methods with a drug like dnp.

I was having takeaways most nights (chinese, pizza, indians) around 6-8pm definatly in excess of 1000calories with my 200mg dose of dnp and always had noticable fat loss the morning after, the days I didn't eat at night are the times I didn't notice as much.

My gf was a bad infuence but once I noticed that higher cals acutalle improved my fat loss I dropd the low cal diet completly.

I would wake up, have 200mg dnp, 25-50mcg t3 and a drink of water, at most and only if I was absolutly starving then I would have 1 scoop of whey in water,

Neck a few ephs then head off to the gym,

Get to the gym for my 1hr fasting cv for 9am, then ab work and lil bits and pieces for another 45-60min,

Leave the gym,

Wait 1hour, then have my 1st meal protein and carbs,

Snack thru the day, high protien, limit carbs but if I craved something I ate it.

Supper time 6pm+ I'd have a big meal which worked out as a takeaway with my 2nd 200mg dnp.

My dnp results is on this site if you search, 'stone14 dnp results'

Why make it more dificult than it needs to be imo, you don't need low cal so why bother? Dnp will rip the sh1t out of you either way so why fight with a cal defect diet?

And heat is to be expected with dnp, more sides = more effect imo.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Old school dnp diets were v high carb intake 700g ed is known possibly more, dripping wet in a pool of water and ripped to sheds in no-time.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

A lot say they can't handle the sides from dnp, but I felt fine on it, got hot and wet but the t3 seemed to curve the lathargy fine and I think the food I ate also helped a lot, I would get up early in the morning no problem, my cv workout was soaking but manages it fine with the ephs, the only time I realy started getting tired was around 4pm which I belive was from my reduce cals intake, I think my big meal at night helped a lot with my energy in the morning after and fatloss, iv got some dnp on way and will make another log dor this year,

I won't be on takeaways tho, single and can't afford them, but will make my own big meal, worked fine for me last year so I'm not going to change it,

I'm not starving fighring killer cravings if I don't need to lol.

Imo if you crave it on dnp, then just eat it! If you've got correctly dosed dnp then the fat will fall off garanteed imo.

I don't mean be a pig and 24hr bing eat tho lol, I just found a big meal at night with my 200mg dnp helped a lot.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Cronus said:


> Thanks for feedback. I was going to stick to 2800-3000kcals, approx 300g Pro, 250-300g Carbs, 60g Fats. Training 4x a week + 30 min morning cardio ED.
> 
> I'm crusing on 250mg Test E, which puts me just under double the high end/normal range according to blood work, so should aid in preservation of LBM.


This sounds spot on to me, I'd run 500mg test ew tho.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

stone14 said:


> A lot say they can't handle the sides from dnp, but I felt fine on it, got hot and wet but the (3 seemed to curve the lathargy fine and I think the food I ate also helped a lot, I would get up early in the morning no problem, my cv workout was soaking but manages it fine with the ephs, the only time I realy started getting tired was around 4pm which I belive was from my reduce cals intake, I think my big meal at night helped a lot with my energy in the morning after and fatloss, iv got some dnp on way and will make another log dor this year,
> 
> I won't be on takeaways tho, single and can't afford them, but will make my own big meal, worked fine for me last year so I'm not going to change it,
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like you were eating loads though mate, and your fasted cardio would have helped too.

I'm a lazy git and can't stand cardio, so I prefer to eat less and not do any cardio.

I always end up increasing my Dnp dosage to a level which becomes uncomfortable when I use it, and have to stop for a week every couple of weeks. At the end of my current bulk in going to stay at 250mg a day and run it for a full 6 weeks.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Cheers guys, yes they are Dhacks so def g2g. I will be using a conservative dose of 250mg for 14 days if I don't suffer to bad.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Dnp is a severe potent drug its classed as a poison, your body can't fight against its effects once its in you it has to run its course, if you dnp doesn't rip you then your batch of dnp is underdosed or bunk.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Dux said:


> Doesn't sound like you were eating loads though mate, and your fasted cardio would have helped too.
> 
> I'm a lazy git and can't stand cardio, so I prefer to eat less and not do any cardio.
> 
> I always end up increasing my Dnp dosage to a level which becomes uncomfortable when I use it, and have to stop for a week every couple of weeks. At the end of my current bulk in going to stay at 250mg a day and run it for a full 6 weeks.


Yeh I don't think it was excessive, I'd guess I was in the 2500-3000cals range, assuming the big meal at night was around 1000-1500cals.

And the am fasting cv defo made a huge difrence, I was doing am and pm cv but as my fitness picked up quick I piled it all into the am, it was defo easier in the pm so I'm not sure if all am fasting compared to am fasting and pm would make an overall difrence, but the am fasting get me nice and fresh for the day.

I hate cv tbh I can't stand treadmills or bikes, all my cv was on the step climber my legs lookd like pins after the 25day dnp cycle but filled right out after 1-2weeks.

ill probably mix in the rower and crosstrainer this year so its not all hammering my legs, it got to the point were I was walking up my stairs and the last few steps were a burning struggle,pulling myself up with the hand rail at the top with a bit panting lol.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Yeh I don't think it was excessive, I'd guess I was in the 2500-3000cals range, assuming the big meal at night was around 1000-1500cals.
> 
> And the am fasting cv defo made a huge difrence, I was doing am and pm cv but as my fitness picked up quick I piled it all into the am, it was defo easier in the pm so I'm not sure if all am fasting compared to am fasting and pm would make an overall difrence, but the am fasting get me nice and fresh for the day.
> 
> ...


Trouble I have is I'm on my feet all day and night for my jobs, it's hard enough the day or 2 after leg day without hammering them with cardio too. I'll probably just try and do some work on the bike to raise my heart rate a bit, but anything too excessive and I'll be fcuked!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I was using 400mg ed but by day 4-5 sleeping at night was very uncomfortable too hot, so I had to miss the odd 200mg dose here and there to get the heat under control abit, I went for about 25days only came off because it was my 1st run of it and wanted to carb load to see if there was any muscle loss, which there definatly wasn't. So this year I will keep going even if its 4-6weeks long, I'd like to get to 6%, last year was about 9%. Depends how it goes tbh.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

stone14 said:


> I was using 400mg ed but by day 4-5 sleeping at night was very uncomfortable too hot, so I had to miss the odd 200mg dose here and there to get the heat under control abit, I went for about 25days only came off because it was my 1st run of it and wanted to carb load to see if there was any muscle loss, which there definatly wasn't. So this year I will keep going even if its 4-6weeks long, I'd like to get to 6%, last year was about 9%. Depends how it goes tbh.


I'm gonna be running it with either 1.5ml eod of one rip, or 100ml test prop and 1.5ml of AP tren hex eod


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Dux said:


> I'm gonna be running it with either 1.5ml eod of one rip, or 100ml test prop and 1.5ml of AP tren hex eod


Sounds gud dude, mine lastyear was straight after my bulk so I just ran my wet bulk aas through it then ran the dry aas for 6weeks after it to help fill the muscles out and make the most of the low bf% so I'm going with the same plan this year, hopefully ill be bigger and better this summer.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

as crazy as it even seems to me, i did lose as well if not visibly better when not restricting calories and just having around maintenance as opposed to a defecit, dont make scientific sense so dont even bother frying my brain tryin to understand it.

my phone reminder flashed up yesterday, was meant to be a final 2week blast for summer...didnt stock up in time. so im sat here eating turkey breast, almonds broccoli...FML


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Growing Lad said:


> my phone reminder flashed up yesterday, was meant to be a final 2week blast for summer...didnt stock up in time. so im sat here eating turkey breast, almonds broccoli...FML


Same here mate, I was lucky enough to find a good bro to sort me out a short supply of DNP. I don't like to use T3 and won't touch clen so next chance I get I will be stockng up.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

make the most of it bro! im making do with am cardio, tren, t3 and super bland eating! gotta get id done whatever way you can eh


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

stone14 said:


> For me its defo eat, I lose fat a lot faster from eating then on a low calories diet. You don't need to mix natural diet methods with a drug like dnp.


Agreed 100% mate. Decent dnp will put anyone in a huge calorie deficit anyway and the body is not going to store carbs as fat when dnp is present and doing its magic ime.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Dux said:


> Trouble I have is I'm on my feet all day and night for my jobs, it's hard enough the day or 2 after leg day without hammering them with cardio too. I'll probably just try and do some work on the bike to raise my heart rate a bit, but anything too excessive and I'll be fcuked!


when I was on dnp I could'nt do any weights, the cv had me done in, tbh I didn't loose any muscle or strength from not weight training, so I wouldn't worry about not doing it, I was very weak on dnp but once I carb loaded and the dnp was clear, my strength was just the same even tho id been off the weight 3-4weeks. probably because I wasn't in a catabolic state, I was eating and still on aas, high protein, the dnp was cutting the fat, and dnp is protein sparing also.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Growing Lad said:


> as crazy as it even seems to me, i did lose as well if not visibly better when not restricting calories and just having around maintenance as opposed to a defecit, dont make scientific sense so dont even bother frying my brain tryin to understand it.
> 
> my phone reminder flashed up yesterday, was meant to be a final 2week blast for summer...didnt stock up in time. so im sat here eating turkey breast, almonds broccoli...FML


I think maintainance 2000-3000cals id the sweet spot tbh.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Cronus said:


> Same here mate, I was lucky enough to find a good bro to sort me out a short supply of DNP. I don't like to use T3 and won't touch clen so next chance I get I will be stockng up.


why no clen dude? and dnp blunts t3 production down so taking 25-50mcg ed will make a big difrence to your energy levels. I defo notice a difrence when I added it to my cut, it wasn't added for fat loss purposes it was to just keep the t3 flowing and to do its job.


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

From my personal experience i would say a deficit is good. i was on 250mg a day for 4-5 weeks at the start of the year....1500 cals a day...next to no carbs...1 cheat day a week...it was also my first AAS cycle of 300mg test a week and i didn't lose any strength/size...carb cravings used to be lethal though took some willpower not to binge lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Dave_b said:


> From my personal experience i would say a deficit is good. i was on 250mg a day for 4-5 weeks at the start of the year....1500 cals a day...next to no carbs...1 cheat day a week...it was also my first AAS cycle of 300mg test a week and i didn't lose any strength/size...carb cravings used to be lethal though took some willpower not to binge lol


I suppose if you want to run a more natural style cutting diet etc then a low dose dnp on a cal defect for a longer duration is fine to give your natty dieting method a little bit of a boost, sort of using dnp as a supplement.

but if you want rapid fat loss asap then higher doses of dnp and maintenance cals imo are the way to go, and use dnp as your main source of fat loss not diet.

im inpatient so want it done asap lol.


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

stone14 said:


> I suppose if you want to run a more natural style cutting diet etc then a low dose dnp on a cal defect for a longer duration is fine to give your natty dieting method a little bit of a boost, sort of using dnp as a supplement.
> 
> but if you want rapid fat loss asap then higher doses of dnp and maintenance cals imo are the way to go, and use dnp as your main source of fat loss not diet.
> 
> im inpatient so want it done asap lol.


Agreed mate and i was also impatient lol i was nearly 20 stone so my method did work as rapid fat loss for me...but i know what you are saying lol


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

stone14 said:


> why no clen dude? and dnp blunts t3 production down so taking 25-50mcg ed will make a big difrence to your energy levels. I defo notice a difrence when I added it to my cut, it wasn't added for fat loss purposes it was to just keep the t3 flowing and to do its job.


I'm just no really comfortable with clen's interaction, mainly heart concern.


----------

